# Please Help Me Prevent Injury...BootTop Fracture



## MindyF (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a recreational boarder...snow and wake. I ride left foot forward, but do sometimes ride switch. 

Spring boarding at Mt. Hood in May, I fractured my left fibula...
I knew something was up, but rode the rest of the day. 
It started feeling a little better after a week or two so I went to the gym and it made a terrible noise while I was doing squats; so the ER thinks I ruptured my peroneus brevis, and orders an MRI instead of xrays. 
Turns out I knocked the "bootTop" fracture off it's set and damaged but did not tear through any muscles or tendons. 

My subsequent xrays showed stress fractures in the fibula of both legs, and in retrospect that's generally the only area I get sore when boarding. 
I'm all healed up now and back training in the gym and feeling pretty good. Snow is falling and the local Mt.s will be opening soon. 

My question is this, is it possible my equipment or stance is making this situation worse? 
Maybe I'm standing too close/too far apart? Maybe my boots are too stiff/soft, too tall/short? Maybe my board is too flexy/rigid?

For refference, I'm 5'7" 120 lbs and use a RIDE Solace 146 with vXn bindings set one out from center holes both ducked out to 12 (I think that's how you'd describe it, I'm no expert) My boots are sz6 Burton Mint. 

Any advice you more expert or informed boarders might have so I don't continue busting up my legs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pheww that was hard to read... May I suggest breaking up that paragraph with some strokes of your enter button

Anyways, I'm not expert on this but I feel safe telling you to experiment.... You don't have to ask us if you should move you setting around a bit, just do it.

Did you go thru therapy and get some strengthening techniques? 

I'm having a lack of desire to dig bag thru that jumble of letters and see if you've already ridden post your injury healing up, and have had issues?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Welcome.

Hit smaller jumps!!! Seriously, do you take big jumps to break legs? AND KEEP RIDING? Awesome btw.

Take off all the forward lean on your bindings. Try on some different boots if those are old. Mint's are pretty Kush.


----------



## MindyF (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry, I just typed away what I was thinking...

I feel comfortable riding how my board is now, but I just jumped off my couch, slapped it together that way and it felt good, so I haven't moved it much except my back foot a bit closer to the back of my board on deeper powder days so it's easier for me to keep my tip up, TITS UP! (we always yell that anytime anyone/sign says tips up, so I had to do it)

There hasn't been snow, the season was gone before I healed and is just now about to start, but I did wakeboard on it this fall.

I wasn't really asking how to set up my bindings, other than to see if maybe I unknowingly was using a dangerous stance for that type of injury.

I don't jump that big I don't think, just the regular ones, not like the huge table tops or the ones with big gaps. It was landing on ice and skidding a bit when I broke it.

So, try to find some stiffer boots perhaps...and try less turned out on my front foot...and hit enter more frequently


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

MindyF said:


> Sorry, I just typed away what I was thinking...
> 
> I feel comfortable riding how my board is now, but I just jumped off my couch, slapped it together that way and it felt good, so I haven't moved it much except my back foot a bit closer to the back of my board on deeper powder days so it's easier for me to keep my tip up, TITS UP! (we always yell that anytime anyone/sign says tips up, so I had to do it)
> 
> ...


Not more stiff. Softer, or keep using yours if they are not worn out.


----------

